
Good to Great author Jim Collins answers questions - jamongkad
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2007/02/19/8400260/index.htm
======
danielha
"They followed the "first who" approach to entrepreneurship: First figure out
your partners, then figure out what ideas to pursue. The most important thing
isn't the market you target, the product you develop or the financing, but the
founding team."

This morsel of advice sounds familiar, doesn't it? Lone entrepreneurs of
yc.news: Less justifying reasons to stay a one-person team, more getting a
good buddy to embark on the startup journey with you.

~~~
python_kiss
It's interesting to hear this advice from multiple channels. I was just on
phone with iJigg cofounder (zaidf on news.yc) and he emphasized this point as
well.

I finished reading first three chapters of "Founders At Work", and this advice
seems to be consistent with all three interviewees. I am sure there are
exceptions to the rule; but generally speaking, it pays to have a good team.

------
python_kiss
"Good to Great" and "Built to Last" are both amazing books. But I do not
recommend it to startup founders unless you're planning for an IPO. Both books
were written to entice established corporations (GE, Sony, P&G;, etc) not
startups. CEO's of big companies will certainly find Jim Collins of much help,
but us startup founders won't. Though, it is a definite read if you've some
spare time on your hand :)

------
jamongkad
I could'nt agree more ;) having a team, especially a good team is very
important for a start up. The reason I think it's common on multiple channels
cuz it's the most important thing imho. I agree that there are some chapters
in "Good to Great" that are not exactly applicable to startups. But maybe I
can extract a few that that I believe is essential to start up life. Such as
the "first who" approach, and the equally important "Stockdale Paradox".

